# Linux et moi...



## Laurent_G (11 Juillet 2001)

Salut,
j'ai installé linux et MacOS 9.1 sur mon ibook mais je ne sais pas démarrer sur linux...
Il affiche un dossier avec un ? et il "boote" sur MacOS.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé d'installer Apache/PHP sur un LinuxPPC 
sur un ibook mandarine 96Mo/3Go ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Juillet 2001)

As tu installé BootX ? Si non, empresse toi de le faire, car c'est lui qui te permet de faire du multiboot. Ton Mac cherchera toujours a booter sur un MacOS, sauf si tu as bidouillé le Firmware, ou que tu as installé BootX.
(y a une autre méthode mais c'est barbare ... bootX c'est simple, et ca marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Juillet 2001)

_&lt;--Début minute, je dit n'importe quoi pour montrer que je connaît   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--&gt;_

Y'a aussi Yaboot qui permet de faire ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est moins bien, il marche mal, mais il existe aussi...

Bootx est largement mieux...

_&lt;--Fin minute, je dit n'importe quoi pour montrer que je connaît   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--&gt;_


Bon sinon, pour Apache/PHP, y'a pas de problème..t'inquiète pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------



## benR (11 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Bon sinon, pour Apache/PHP, y'a pas de problème..t'inquiète pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sauf qu'il n'y a plus besoin d'installer un os exotique pour en profiter...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(oui, bon, je passais dans le coin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Juillet 2001)

D'abord, sur un iBook 96Mo/3Go mettre MacOsX ??
si tu veux BenR, m'enfin bon, faut pas pousser non plus....

Et puis c'est fini de découraher les gens courageux qui veulent se lancer dans Linux ?


----------



## Laurent_G (11 Juillet 2001)

Merci


----------



## benR (11 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
D'abord, sur un iBook 96Mo/3Go mettre MacOsX ??
si tu veux BenR, m'enfin bon, faut pas pousser non plus....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok ok, j'avais pas trop fait gaffe à la config...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je venais juste mettre un peu d'ambiance sur ton forum, Toine !





(enfin j'essaie, quoi...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par benR]


----------



## Laurent_G (11 Juillet 2001)

Désolé les gars mais je viens de lire la doc de bootx et à priori il ne faut pas l'utiliser sur un Mac (new world : iMac, iBook)
Je vais aller voir sur Yaboot ...
Pouvez vous me dire ou me donner une adresse  pour le passage par l'Open Firmware (?)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juillet 2001)

tu trouvera la MàJ du FirmWare ici





BenR, je t'en prie, ca fait un peu d'activité dans un forum un peu mort


----------



## bengilli (12 Juillet 2001)

je me demandais pourquoi on voyais plus toine sur les forums... il est en train de rameuter le chalan coté linux!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mein gott, etwas ist pourri in mein royaume!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*je me demandais pourquoi on voyais plus toine sur les forums... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, pas trop, c'est que en fait, j'en ai marre de cliquer 45 fois sur le bouton actualiser...
Avec le bouleau que j'ai en ce moment, ben je passe plus beaucoup sur le forum...

ET puis toute la semaine dernière, j'était pas là aussi


----------



## simon (14 Juillet 2001)

J'ai le même problème je voudrais faire cohabiter OS X & Classic sur un disque dur et Linux PPC sur l'autre disque. Mais vu que BootX ne marche pas comment on fait pour pouvoir changer de disque de boot.
Yaboot vous allez me dire mais j'ai rien trop compris à comment faire pour lui dire sur quel disque il doit booter (BootX est quand même plus simple vu que c'est une sorte de tableau de bord). J'ai essayé de réinstaller OS 8.5 pour pouvoir utiliser BootX mais impossible (à cause des mise-à-jour du firmware ????)

HELP je vais avoir besoin de Linux pour le boulot HELP je ne veux pas devoir acheter un PC à 700 CHfr chez interdiscount   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis si un jour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'arrive à l'installer il faut que je touve un moyen de faire marcher Airport sous Linux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juillet 2001)

Euh... je vais essayer d'installer Yaboot ce WE, mais sur un 8500, je sais pas ce que ca donne...

par contre, Airport..... je suis septique...


----------



## benR (14 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*je suis septique...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------

